# هكذا كتب في قسم الهندس الصناعية (الجامعة الاردنية)



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا شباب
انا ادرس الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعة الاردنية... عندما كنت في السنة الاولى قرأت عبارة في القسم 

تقول تلك العبارة...

...Engineering makes things
but Industrial Engineering makes things better​بصراحة احببت مناقشة هذه المقولة مع الاخوة في المنتدى

لا تبخولو بردودكم


----------



## المهندس أمجد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جملة في الصميم


----------



## ديدين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا صحيح أخي الكريم
لأن الصناعة الميكانيكية هي مجال تطبيقي بالدرجة الأولى و كل ما وصل إليه العلم في هذا المجال ما هو في الحقيقة إلا نتيجة الخبرة و التجربة.


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جملة صح اكيد ...

وانا كمان قرأتها على باب الدكتور سا...

وهناك جملة ايضا جميلة 

The best method is yet to be design......

ودمتم


----------

